#  Krankenpflege >   Patient mit MRSA.. >

## Balke

Hallo liebe Forumler. 
Ich habe mal eine Frage an Euch. Ich arbeite in der Krankenpflege, bin aber keine gelernte Altenpflegerin, arbeite aber über 10 Jahre in dem Beruf. 
Nun habe ich einen Patienten bekommen, der MRSA Keime hat/hatte. 
Mir wurde gesagt, er ist nicht mehr ansteckend, aber wenn ich google kommt mir das grausen und ich habe ein wenig Angst, mich anzustecken.  
Kann mir einer sagen, wie ich mich anstecken könnte, ob Mundschutz und Handschuhe reichen und welche Symptome diese Keime verurschen.  
Ich weiss so gut wie gar nix darüber. 
Danke und viele Grüsse Balke

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hallo, 
schau mal hier nach klick mich und mich  
Wenn wir solche Patienten fahren, gilt per Dienstanweisung für uns,
Mundschutz Handschutz, Kittelüberzug.
Für den Patienten immer Mundschutz! 
Danach Fahrzeugdesinfektion, Klamotten aus und in ein Desinfektionsbad legen, danach waschen bei 60°C mit unserem Desinfektionswaschmittel. 
Lieber mach ich was zuviel, als das ich was mit nach Hause schleppe!

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Balke 
MRSA bzw _Methicillin-resistenter Staphylococcus aureus_ ist ein gegen bestimmte Antibiotika resistenter Keim. 
Für Gesunde ist MRSA nicht gefährlich, da brauchst du dir also keine Sorgen machen.
Er kann allerdings für deine Patienten gefährlich werden, solltest du dich mit diesem Keim infizieren.
Darum solltest du, falls der Patient noch MRSA positiv ist (was du unbedingt erfragen solltest, denn dann muss der Patient antibiotisch behandelt werden), Handschuhe, Schutzkittel und Mundschutz tragen.
Auch ist bei diesen Patienten streng auf Hygiene, also z.B. konsequente Händedesinfektion, zu achten. 
Arbeitest du im Krankenhaus, Altenheim oder in der ambulanten Pflege? 
Gruß und herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum 
Michael

----------


## Balke

Hallo!
Ich arbeite in der ambulanten Pflege und bin eigentlich entsetzt, daß meine Chefin mich da so blauäugig reinlaufen läßt, obwohl sie weiß, dass ich keine Fachkraft bin. Ich muss alles selbst erfragen und war demnach schockiert, als ich gegooglt habe. Wenn ein Zettel in der Akte liegt, er sei nicht mehr ansteckend, muss ich dann trotzdem Schutzkleidung tragen?

----------


## StarBuG

Nein, dann gilt der Patient als MRSA saniert, sprich, bei drei Abstrichen hintereinander (Nase, Rachen, Anal, je nachdem wo der Keim nachgewiesen wurde) ist kein MRSA mehr nachweisbar gewesen.

----------


## Balke

Ok danke!

----------


## Kira

Hallo Zusammen!!!! 
Ich bin ein wenig verwirrt!!!! Wir meine Kollegen und ich arbeiten mit viele MRSA Patienten und arbeiten nach Hygiene Vorschrift  Einzelzimmerunterbringung des Patienten (Isolation).  Sorgfältige Händehygiene*:* Händedesinfektion nach jedem Patientenkontakt und      nach Ablegen von Handschuhen und Kittel !  Tragen von Schutzhandschuhen und eines Schutzkittels.  Tragen einer OP-Gesichtsmaske (verhindert die Besiedelung der eigenen Nase mit MRSA).  
Gstern habe ich mit meiner Freundin telefoniert arbeitet als Fachschwester in der Dialyse. 
Sie sagte das sie eine Fortbildung über MRSA hatten und sich nicht mehr vermumen brauchen da der Keim garnicht so ansteckend ist laut neuester Studie.... 
Ich habe gedacht sie will mich auf den Arm nehmen!!!  Also bei Ihr aus Sation werden diese Maßnahmen siehe oben nicht mehr gemacht...... 
Wie wir wird das bei euch so gehandhabt :Huh?:  :Huh?:  hab Ihr schon von der neuen Studie gehört :Huh?:  :Huh?:   
Gruß 
Kira :zd_bye_3_cut:

----------


## Patientenschubser

Sodele ich habe die beiden Themen zusammengeführt.
Es geht um ein und das Selbe, auch wenn die Fragestellung eine andere ist.  *Bitte benutzt die Suchfunktion bevor ihr ein neues Thema eröffnet.
Vll gibt es ja schon eines das eure Frage benatwortet, oder aber ihr könnt dort mitmischen!* 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Intellix

*Resistenzbildung durch Desinfektions- und Renigungsmittel* 
habe die Links auf Wikipedia eben mit großem Interesse gelesen. Da stellt sich aus meiner Sicht doch die Frage, inwieweit der oftmals übermäßige Einsatz von Desinfektionsmitteln und Reinigungsmitteln, die angeblich besondere Desinfektionseigenschaften besitzen, zur Ausbreitung von Resistenzen beitragen. Gerade in Pflegeheimen und Krankenhäusern finden Reinigungsmittel einsatz, die niemand seinem häuslichen Wohn- und Lebensbereich zumuten würde.

----------

